# Liquid brine using a backpack sprayer



## howardg3 (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking for advice or anyone who has had success? I have commercial places with sidewalks that need salted. I was thinking about trying liquid and putting in backpack sprayer (the kind you use for spraying weeds) will it work


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

I used a small hand pump sparyer for steps last year and worked just fine.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

There are walk behind sprayers that are sold for just this purpose. Carrying 4 gallons on your back with slick sidewalks seems like you are asking for trouble.

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/walk-behind-sprayers/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I hope you have a lot of time.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

It sucks! Don't do it


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

indplstim;2039249 said:


> There are walk behind sprayers that are sold for just this purpose. Carrying 4 gallons on your back with slick sidewalks seems like you are asking for trouble.
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/walk-behind-sprayers/


?
Have you tried the walk behind sprayer?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

redclifford;2039552 said:


> ?
> Have you tried the walk behind sprayer?


No I have not, just remember seeing them on the snowex page, there are also other cheaper brands that sell essentially the same thing, earthway and others. I have however lugged 4 gallon back pack sprayers, and it pretty much sucks.


----------



## quadboy1793 (Nov 8, 2012)

indplstim;2039974 said:


> No I have not, just remember seeing them on the snowex page, there are also other cheaper brands that sell essentially the same thing, earthway and others. I have however lugged 4 gallon back pack sprayers, and it pretty much sucks.


We have 2 of the Snowex sprayers, they work pretty good and are a real basic design, not really worth the money i don't think. It was hard getting the guys to use them, they prefer the backpack sprayer, its much quicker.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

quadboy1793;2040927 said:


> We have 2 of the Snowex sprayers, they work pretty good and are a real basic design, not really worth the money i don't think. It was hard getting the guys to use them, they prefer the backpack sprayer, its much quicker.


 Any specific brand of backpack sprayer


----------



## quadboy1793 (Nov 8, 2012)

redclifford;2040943 said:


> Any specific brand of backpack sprayer


We just get the cheap home depot backpacks, they work fine


----------

